# Hazard to navigation



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

How can you tell us something like this without a picture?!?


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

m32825 said:


> How can you tell us something like this without a picture?!?


That is an excellent question and I am sorry to say that I do not have an adequate answer.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

They will get out there and put a temp buoy on it asap. Then they'll schedule a construction tender to remove the wreckage and drive a new pile as soon as they can fit it into their schedule.


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

m32825 said:


> How can you tell us something like this without a picture?!?


Ok, after being righteously admonished for insufficient data, I have amended my report with pics shot from "******* Beach".


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There’s a channel marker laying over like that in POC and every now and then some poor bastard pulls a Miami Vice jump on it. It’s been reported over and over but no one will remove it.


----------

